# "Low" Sodium Canadian Bacon



## donr (Jan 22, 2019)

Has anyone ever made Lower sodium canadian Bacon.  I have a couple of loins curing with TenderQuick.  I was thinking of soaking one in cold water for a little bit after curing, before Smoking.
Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## zwiller (Jan 22, 2019)

I think most people soak to reduce at the the surface salt and that should help at least.  You might need to use a brine with cure #1 so you can control the salt since TQ is premixed.  Just did a turkey with Pops Low Salt and think I could reduce salt even further to 1/3C or maybe 1/4C per G.  Alternately, I like to inject based on weight and 1% salt is perfect for low sodium.  I do 10% water, 1% salt, .25% cure, .5-1% sugar if you want.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 22, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/canadian-and-buckboard-bacons.277220/

I use only lo-sodium curing brine.  I use a salinometer to test my curing brine's saltiness, and as 'lo-salt' it measures 255 ppm.


----------



## Kevin Hannigan (May 1, 2019)

donr said:


> Has anyone ever made Lower sodium canadian Bacon.  I have a couple of loins curing with TenderQuick.  I was thinking of soaking one in cold water for a little bit after curing, before Smoking.
> Anyone ever tried this?


Canadian here..what do you guys/gals consider " Canadian Bacon"..? is it the stuff covered in peameal.? if so we just call it peameal bacon and its yummy.!


----------



## smokerjim (May 1, 2019)

I usually use pops brine where I can control the salt, or as zwiller said use cure #1 so you control the salt,


----------



## smokerjim (May 1, 2019)

Kevin Hannigan said:


> Canadian here..what do you guys/gals consider " Canadian Bacon"..? is it the stuff covered in peameal.? if so we just call it peameal bacon and its yummy.!



what I consider Canadian bacon is made out of the loin,


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 1, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/canadian-and-buckboard-bacons.277220/
> 
> I use only lo-sodium curing brine.  I use a salinometer to test my curing brine's saltiness, and as 'lo-salt' it measures 255 ppm.


Pops,

There must a typo. 255ppm is barely any salt - less than a gram/gallon. The salt in cure#1 alone will yield 1800ppm in a 120ppm nitrite brine.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 1, 2019)

Kevin Hannigan said:


> Canadian here..what do you guys/gals consider " Canadian Bacon"..? is it the stuff covered in peameal.? if so we just call it peameal bacon and its yummy.!


Yes...peameal bacon, back bacon, canadian bacon - all the same.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 1, 2019)

donr said:


> Has anyone ever made Lower sodium canadian Bacon.  I have a couple of loins curing with TenderQuick.  I was thinking of soaking one in cold water for a little bit after curing, before Smoking.
> Anyone ever tried this?


As other said. It's easier to cure low salt bacon if you use cure#1 - you control the salt amounts....no need to soak after. I use 1% salt in my bacons. Not sure if that qualifies as low salt. It is less salty than any other bacon i had.


----------

